# New Sword Training in West L.A.



## Peter Steeves (Oct 9, 2004)

Saturday Oct 23rd we're having our second class of *sword-only training.*

While normal training for us consists of unarmed as well as sword, this group meets for the purpose of specifically training on sword technique in the context of historical combative application.

Each month we will examine some basics as well as a particular theme. Ex:sword vs sword, sword vs long weapon, muto from various ryuha, etc...

If you'd like to check it out, the first 30 minutes are *free, *if you'd like to continue after that, it's only $25. If not, no problem - thanks for coming and trying out our training.

The instructor lived and trained in Japan under Manaka Unsui - head of the Jinenkan. He has only recently returned to the USA and opened a school in West Los Angeles.

We are near the 405 Fwy and Olympic Blvd
Address: 2130 Sawtelle Blvd, LA, CA 90025

Contact: 310-477-8425

thank you,


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

How is your group doing?


----------



## Walter Wong (Nov 29, 2005)

Is your group associated with Bujinkan?


----------



## rutherford (Nov 29, 2005)

I'll answer for Peter Steeves since he's not onsite often, but want to be clear that he's a widely respected practitioner.


			
				Walter Wong said:
			
		

> Is your group associated with Bujinkan?


No.  The Jinenkan is a seperate organization.  For more information, please see the FAQs in the Ninjutsu section. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15397


----------



## Peter Steeves (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow - of all coincidences . . . I just happen to log on here today, and there was activity on this old post of mine!

Actually, it turns out that sword training serves enough obvious benefit to practitioners of our martial art that we are now training in sword-only classes 7 days each week!

So, it is going very well. Lots of people are getting training that I didn't even know they wanted. And best of all, they are making excellent progress.

Thank you,


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow, 7 days a week! That's great! You must be very pleased (and tired).


----------



## jonbutcheraxis (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello,
 Am new to the forum and interested in your sword class. Is there a web URL to get more specific info on styles taught, training programs, schedules etc? 
Thanks in advance,
 Jon


----------



## jonbutcheraxis (Dec 12, 2005)

"Is there a web URL to get more specific info on styles taught, training programs, schedules etc? "

Found it !


----------



## kakuma (Dec 14, 2005)

You can check out Peter Steeves website at www.jinenkan-la.com or the Jinenkan Honbu website at www.jinenkan.com for additional information.


----------

